# Top 10 technical death metal bands?



## BulletBelt (Oct 31, 2012)

Doesn't have to be in any specific order. It's hard for me but mine are:

1eath
2:Ouroboros
3:Beyond Creation
4:Fleshgod Apocalypse
5:Gorod
6ecapitated
7:Obscura
8:Necrophagist
9:Cryptopsy
10rostitute Disfigurement

Again, not in best to worst order.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorod and Martyr would be at the top of my list.


----------



## DLG (Oct 31, 2012)

Cynic - Focus
Death - Individual Thought Patterns
Pestilence - Spheres
Atheist - Unquestionable Presence
Gorguts - Obscura
Theory in Practice - The Armageddon Theories
Martyr - Feeding the Abscess
Spawn of Possession - Cabinet
Demilich - Nespithe
Pavor - Furioso


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 31, 2012)

1. Gorguts
2. Cynic 
3. Origin
4. Spawn of Posession
5. Decapitated

The rest I like equally


----------



## abandonist (Oct 31, 2012)

I guess Cynic, Gorguts, and Morbid Angel?

Most of this stuff is really really terrible.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 31, 2012)

Comes into mind Viraemia


----------



## Ninjahat (Oct 31, 2012)

Vireamia goes hard. Origin too.

SOP is another favorite. 

Tech death rules Imo.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Oct 31, 2012)

Malignancy's new album is a fucking whirlwind of awesomenss and tits!


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 31, 2012)

Augury
Neuraxis
Psycroptic
Gorod
Spawn of Possession
Decapitated
Death
Blotted Science


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 31, 2012)

Cyntex said:


> Blotted Science



No.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 31, 2012)

Death
Gorguts
Obscura
Atheist
Martyr
Decapitated
Origin



The rest are in a massive not-as-good category.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 31, 2012)

The lack of Faceless and Necrophagist on these lists confuse me.

Albeit, there's a lot I haven't heard (thanks for the recommendations  ), but I was expecting to see them :O


----------



## xhellchosemex (Oct 31, 2012)

1. asking alexandria
2. bring me the horizon
3. woe, is me

lewl

1. Obscura
2. Spawn Of Possession
3. Thy Art Is Murder (I know its technical deathCORE but still)
4. Decrepit Birth
5. Cryptopsy
6. Suffocation (i dont fucking care if its only standard DM, they are gods)
7. Abiotic
8. Burning The Masses
9. The Faceless
10. Beneath The Massacre


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 31, 2012)

Spawn of Possession
Obscura
Psycroptic
Anata
Gorod
Augury
Beyond Creation
Nocturnus
Gorguts
Atheist


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Oct 31, 2012)

Spawn of Possession, Gorod, Beyond Creation

to be honest I think they are the only ones worth putting in some sort of 'top list'

Necrophagist an honorable mention


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 31, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> Spawn of Possession
> Obscura
> Psycroptic
> Anata
> ...



this list is only missing Martyr


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 31, 2012)

The Omega Cluster said:


> No.



Why not, because they don't have grunts? The themes fit death metal and so does the instrumentation like blast beats, tremelo picking and they sure are technical.


----------



## theo (Oct 31, 2012)

No love for Arsis?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2012)

Cyntex said:


> Why not, because they don't have grunts?



Yes. Guttural vocals is a hallmark of the genera, that's like growls on Power Metal, it just stops being Power Metal. 

Blotted Science is technical for sure, but it's not Death Metal, Alex Webster's usually band not withstanding. 

Here's a good comparison:




Which one is a Death Metal? Why?


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 31, 2012)

Cyntex said:


> Why not, because they don't have grunts? The themes fit death metal and so does the instrumentation like blast beats, tremelo picking and they sure are technical.



Yeah, Blotted Science's instrumentation could really lure you toward saying that it is a technical death metal band. But beware!


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 31, 2012)

Death ofcourse, because it's in their name. 

Just kidding, I see your point. But I still think it's a bit strange. 

Lets for say for arguments sake Death released an instrumental version of symbolic for instance would you no longer consider it death metal just because of the absence of vocals? 

Also, good to see some Spawn of Possession love here.


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 31, 2012)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Yeah, Blotted Science's instrumentation could really lure you toward saying that it is a technical death metal band. But beware!



Ok, nevermind wether they are death metal or not, i really recommend you check out their latest ep anyway, and especially the synced horror videoclips they have on youtube. If you like tech death I am sure you'll like it


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 31, 2012)

Cyntex said:


> Ok, nevermind wether they are death metal or not, i really recommend you check out their latest ep anyway, and especially the synced horror videoclips they have on youtube. If you like tech death I am sure you'll like it



Yeah I like Blotted quite a lot, and since the very beginnings (that's... one album earlier haha), it's just not labeled as technical death metal and I wanted to make the things clear  Have you heard the rumour that they will be on tour with Amogh Symphony and Squarepusher early 2013? :O


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 31, 2012)

It isn't 10, sorry. In no real order:

Death
Decapitated
Cynic
Obscura
Necrophagist
Gorod
Fleshgod Apocalypse


And Emmure obviously, since some wag was just bound to say it I thought I'd get in there first.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 31, 2012)

Anomalous is at the top of my list. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=V0CVE6M_QxE


----------



## gunch (Oct 31, 2012)

Say what you want but this song is cynic-y and sexy as fuck


Also Odious Mortem needs a mention


----------



## lelahel (Oct 31, 2012)

try entrails eradicated:

or sectioned :


----------



## thrsher (Oct 31, 2012)

Braindrill not being mentioned suprised me


----------



## Gamblore (Oct 31, 2012)

Quo Vadis


----------



## Sofos (Oct 31, 2012)

These three bands may not usually be very technical, but christ these songs kill technically:





And this song is beautiful:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 31, 2012)

thrsher said:


> Braindrill not being mentioned suprised me



Braindrill were great, especially before Jeff Hughell (and most of the other members) left, really added the tech on all levels feel. 

I think they just got uninspiring really quickly, at least to me. For instance, I can listen to Obscura all day without it becoming "background music", can't say the same for Braindrill, like a lot of Viraemia stuff there's just a lot of stuff to digest really quickly and not a lot is worth it. Tech is awesome, especially when there's thought behind it. 

Not saying I don't enjoy Braindrill or Viraemia at times, I just like a whole lot of Tech Death bands a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Oct 31, 2012)

In no particular order :

Anomalous
Origin
Viraemia
Gigan
Braindrill
Slaughterbox
Cephalic Carnage
Cryptopsy
Gorguts
Malignancy


----------



## 7stringsofdoom (Nov 1, 2012)

Like the other lists, this is in no particular order:

Death
Atheist
Cynic
Martyr
Pestilence
Obscura
Hellwitch
Gorguts
Lykathea Aflame
Nile

Most of the death metal I listen to isn't considered technical, so these bands will have to do.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 1, 2012)

1: Bolt Thrower
2: Bolt Thrower
3: Bolt Thrower
4: Bolt Thrower
5: Bolt Thrower
6: Bolt Thrower
7: Bolt Thrower
8: Bolt Thrower
9: Bolt Thrower
10: Bolt Thrower


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 1, 2012)

Loomer said:


> 1: Bolt Thrower
> 2: Bolt Thrower
> 3: Bolt Thrower
> 4: Bolt Thrower
> ...



Bolt thrower is great but they are probably one of the least techy dm bands ever


----------



## Loomer (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 1, 2012)

motley crue dude!


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 7, 2012)

Fallujah, Gorod, Spawn of Possession, Beneath the Massacre, Through the Eyes of the Dead, and Fleshgod Apocalypse are probably on my list.

And I found this guy who has a Tech Death EP all about The Elder Scrolls games, it's called Tamriel. And it's pretty cool, but mainly because I enjoy the games.


----------



## oracles (Nov 7, 2012)

In no particular order, Id have to say

The Faceless
Fallujah
Origin
Obscura
Necrophagist
Spawn Of Possession
Cynic
Cephalic Carnage
Decapitated


----------



## Lostbrethrenuk (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hello guys, sorry for the plug but please check my band 'Lost Brethren' - Instrumental Technical Death Metal UK. Influences range from Necrophagist, Origin, Decapitated etc. My album is free to download. 

Lost Brethren 
https://www.facebook.com/LostBrethren 
*


----------



## 7Mic7 (Jul 19, 2013)

Soreption
Martyr
The faceless
Augury
Spawn of possesion
Thats all i remember now..


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 19, 2013)

7stringsofdoom said:


> Hellwitch



.... yeah dude


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 19, 2013)

I feel that if 'spawn of possession' or 'blotted science' are not near the top of your list, then you are doing tech death wrong.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 19, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> I feel that if 'spawn of possession' or 'blotted science' are near the top of your list, you are more fascinated with gimmicky speshul effex and noodly arpeggios than you are with riffs and songwriting



fixed. dont get me wrong, i like SoP once in a while, but if they're your go-to be all end all tech deth bands you needa dig deeper.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 19, 2013)

Brodessa said:


> And I found this guy who has a Tech Death EP all about The Elder Scrolls games, it's called Tamriel. And it's pretty cool, but mainly because I enjoy the games.



That sounds interesting, I'll have to give them a listen.

Here are a few (not ten) of mine:

Beyond Creation
Fallujah
First Fragment
Archspire
Allegaeon


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 20, 2013)

How on earth has Nocturnus only been mentioned once so far? They should be on ALL the lists.


----------



## abandonist (Jul 20, 2013)

1 - The best band from the first time this list was conceived.
2 - The best band from the second time this list was conceived.
3 - The best band from the third time this list was conceived.

...


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 20, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> How on earth has Nocturnus only been mentioned once so far? They should be on ALL the lists.




how some people ive talked to think this song is filler on the key is beyond me, its definitely my favorite track on the album.


----------



## oompa (Jul 20, 2013)

The Faceless
Spawn of Possession
Martyr
Death
Nile
Necrophagist
Cryptopsy
Decapitated
Cynic
Coprofago

tech death is best death!


----------



## Basti (Jul 20, 2013)

Yay! I can show off. Let's see:

1. Psycroptic
2. Beyond Creation
3. Death
4. Nile
5. Obscura
6. Spawn of Possesion
7. Necrophagist
because of one kickass concert they put up:
8. Suffocation
9. Cephalic and
10. Fallujah


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 20, 2013)

No love for Decrepit Birth?


----------



## Cyntex (Jul 20, 2013)

Hell yes, Dimishing Between Worlds is such an awesome album!


----------



## Thep (Jul 21, 2013)

Decrepit Birth is awesome, and insanely talented, but they do kinda suck. Same can be said about Vital Remains. 

mine favs in no particular order:

1. Visceral Bleeding
2. Hideous Deformity
3. Gorod
4. Beyond Creation
5. SOP
6. Psycroptic
7. Necrophagist
8. Origin
9. Anata
10. Odious Mortem


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 21, 2013)

NovaReaper said:


> dont get me wrong, i like SoP once in a while, but if they're your go-to be all end all tech deth bands you needa dig deeper.



Perhaps I do. I rarely listen to tech death, but when I do it is spawn of possession or slice the cake (hurr durr deathcore)


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 21, 2013)

In no particular order and at this current moment in time:

Deeds of Flesh
Beyond Creation
Necrophagist 
Spawn of Possession
Obscura
Gorod
Defeated Sanity
Cryptopsy
Beneath the Massacre
Arsis


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## -One- (Jul 21, 2013)

10 - The Faceless
9 - Son of Aurelius
8 - Diskreet
7 - Amok
6 - Necrophagist
5 - Rings of Saturn
4 - Brain Drill
3 - Viraemia
2 - Hedonistic Exility
1 - Beneath the Massacre


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 21, 2013)

1. Cynic
2. Death
3. Gorguts
4. Athiest
5. Obliveon
6. Nocturnus
7. Pestilence
8. Martyr
9. Theory In Practice
10. Solstice


----------

